# Powder Coating A Barrel?



## Hunter/Mason (Feb 2, 2010)

Is powder coating a rifle barrel a good idea? I'm just wondering if it will last longer than bluing? I figured it might look better.


----------



## Ed in North Ga. (Feb 3, 2010)

I`d do it on a knock around gun-
most people I know do, or did do teflon coating- lots of people doing/buying the camo wrap/dip method-

will it last longer than bluing? I guess it would- if you didnt oil the bluing- but your still going to oil and clean the barrel/inside/action anyway....but I wonder- how much heat for how long to cure it? hate to bend a barrel in a heat oven to cure some paint....


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Feb 3, 2010)

It would be on my Rem 700, 300 mag. I've had it forever and it needs re-doing anyway. I thought it would be different.


----------



## Doyle (Feb 3, 2010)

Rather than powder coating, what about something made for guns like Duracote or Gunkote?  Both are permanent top coats that are easy to apply and replace the factory bluing.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 5, 2010)

Hunter/Mason said:


> Is powder coating a rifle barrel a good idea? I'm just wondering if it will last longer than bluing? I figured it might look better.



Powder Coat is a process of applying a finish, (much like conventional spray or airless).
It will still matter what type material is applied to the base.
i.e. polyester (as in Tiger or Drylac powder).
Most pc finishes I have used, and researched, are fine for patio furniture or picture frames.

For me, I would stick with dipping (camo), or duracoat for a finish other than blued, or patina.


----------



## ty1854 (Feb 10, 2010)

While powder coating would work and be very durable I suggest going with a finish designed for firearms such as Cerakote. The main disadvantage of powder is its thickness. The average powder is about 2 mils which is more than enough to effect the tolerances in most firearms. Cerakote on the other hand is about .25 mil thick and can be applied in close tolerance areas. It is also self lubricating and will not interfere with the mating/moving parts of the firearm.


----------

